# How far along would you say she is?



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know exacly when she got knocked up, but I was guessing at her due date being this weekend or early next week. Now I'm not so sure, she's not as massive as others I've seen. She's alao not nesting? So I'm gonna ask you guys, am I wrong or sorta right? The picture sucks, as she's a nutcase, so if you need another just ask.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It's really difficult to say since not all pregnancies are the same and the growth really depends on the number of pups (I've had a girl not even show and then surprise! two pups). To me it looks like she probably couldn't go more than another week, likely less.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Second that. Looks like about a week out?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I just want her to hurry up uuughhh I want to see my little jellybean grandratties! I've got homes lined up for three boys and three girls so far.. As of today she's gigantic and no longer want me to touch her. So hopefully soon?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Probably soon if you're noticing behavior changes. An indicator that I always used was when they start sleeping with their front half propped against the side of the cage or on their side it's getting close to time (maybe one or two days). Probably not the best indicator as some rats don't get very large and aren't as uncomfortable, but it's just a trend I noticed.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Yaaayyyy she started shoving her face halfway up the cage like a nerd to sleep last night! (I'm sorry that I'm so happy about your discomfort Pippa) but she won't nest? Like it's making me nervous.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Don't fret. Some build for days, some build an hour before, I've even seen one not build a nest at all lol. All depends on the rat (and possibly what you're offering as nest material).


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I just want the babies to be safe. She's got paper towel, toilet paper, shredded paper, shredded aspen, paper pellets and fleece scraps in her little house. I'm so scared that she wont be a good mum.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

She's going to be great! Instinct is a powerful thing.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Omg GUYS I FELT THE BABIES MOVE ON MY HAND WHEN I WAS HOLDING HER!! I felt them! My little grandratties, they nudged me! I got a nugget nudge! 


Also her nest is... just all of the bedding shoved away and on the bare plastic. Should I be concerned?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Smilebud said:


> Omg GUYS I FELT THE BABIES MOVE ON MY HAND WHEN I WAS HOLDING HER!! I felt them! My little grandratties, they nudged me! I got a nugget nudge!
> 
> 
> Also her nest is... just all of the bedding shoved away and on the bare plastic. Should I be concerned?


Nah, it's actually probably better for first birthing since they can get paper and such stuck to them. I'd try to move them onto the bedding after she's done birthing though if she doesn't do it herself. If they're home is on the floor and you have hardwood or tile flooring I'd place a towel underneath the bin/cage since bare floors can be rather cold.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Pippa had her babies! Five boys and seven girls! All healthy and happy, some had a bit of paper stuck to them so I got it off, she wasn't nursing the ones with paper stuck to them for some reason.. hopefully she will now. What do I do if she doesnt?

Also, there are two or three babies who's eyes aren't showing up, but that doesnt rule out any fathers because my black berk Russel has a dilute brother, and Pippa has an albino brother and a blue father..

Can't post pics, I'm at my limit and my Ipad'd dead


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Yaaay! Congrats!

Glad she's okay!


----------

